

Show HN: Strength Level – Squat/Deadlift/Bench Calculator - mjac
http://strengthlevel.com

======
rhgraysonii
A couple points I noticed toying with it --

Using the back button seems to keep trying to resubmit the form and break the
page for me.

Also, you could remove the last result when an item is deleted from the page.
It was displaying a record I had deleted because it was also the last
submitted.

Really like the concept. I've always been a fan of doing core lifts like this
and generally just keep it all in a notepad I jot on after I leave the gym.

~~~
mjac
We really appreciate the positive feedback.

Good point with the back button. The original page was made in 2007 and the
full page form submission could be refined to use an AJAX post.

Would it be possible to explain "you could remove the last result when an item
is deleted from the page" a little further? Do you mean resetting the page
back to its initial state?

~~~
rhgraysonii
What I mean is lets say I do this:

Save my Bench Press

Save my Dead Lift

Now, I will have the success __* message at the bottom from submitting my Dead
Lift, but if I go to the bottom and delete it, this success message is still
showing, even though I have deleted the value.

Adding a simple event handler for the click of the delete button to empty the
container containing success messages would handle this.

~~~
mjac
Understood, thanks for the explanation.

------
tugberkk
A very good website, as a fellow interested in bodybuilding and powerlifting,
I liked it a lot.

Can I ask you if you gave any thought monetizing it? If yes, what is it?

~~~
mjac
Thanks for the positive feedback. It would be great to monetize Strength
Level, to fund further development and expand its capabilities. We have two
ideas at the moment:

1\. iPhone app - people want to rate lifts at the gym

2\. Premium accounts - see workouts older than 6 months/personalised
recommendations

~~~
jclos
If you could add the training age as well as some additional information
(height, approximate bf%, outside stress level, recovery factors, training
time) as potential details you could have a serious case for recommending
training programs to people. It's one of the good uses of collective
intelligence to benefit the community I've always wanted, but never found the
time, to implement.

~~~
mjac
We would love to provide that kind of guidance. By training age, do you mean
age of user?

~~~
jclos
Training age usually refers to numbers of years of serious training. However
age of user would matter as well.

------
jabv
So, strstd.com has been around for a while. The standards themselves seem to
be the same, and I generally assume that those come from
[http://www.exrx.net/Testing/WeightLifting/StrengthStandards....](http://www.exrx.net/Testing/WeightLifting/StrengthStandards.htm),
although I guess that may not be the case.

~~~
mjac
Yes, you are exactly right about the original source data. However, Strength
Level has been around since 2007 and we use 500k+ user lifts to refine the
estimations.

~~~
andreabedini
Wouldn't that give you big selection bias?

~~~
mjac
Yes, so we have to say you are better than 75% of other users instead of 75%
of humans. Do you have any advice in this area?

------
coolkarni
What is the source of these numbers? I did not see any age associated with it.
I compared my lifts and I was way below the untrained numbers you put up.

~~~
mjac
Originally
[http://www.exrx.net/Testing/WeightLifting/StrengthStandards....](http://www.exrx.net/Testing/WeightLifting/StrengthStandards.htm)
(Starting Strength tables) but later refined with 500k+ user results.

What were you expecting to see? Could you explain further?

